
How "Super Angel" Investors Are Reinventing the Startup Economy - ecounysis
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/152/rise-of-the-super-angels.html
======
ecounysis
'"The reason crap startups got funded in the dotcom era was because there were
a lot of crap investors putting money into them," says Paul Graham, a founding
partner at the incubator firm Y Combinator. "Nobody expected actual profits.
They just wanted to sell it to the next fool."'

